# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  TOLEDO ILUSION 2011 - 23 a 25 de Septiembre

## Woody Aragón

Hola amigos, 

Os informo que el fin de semana del 23 al 25 del próximo mes de Septiembre se celebrará una nueva edición del festival "Toledo Ilusión" en... ¡Toledo! chaannnn ¡Qué sorpresa, ¿eh?!

El programa, que anunciaremos cuando haya terminado de confeccionarse, contendrá una gala de cerca, una gala de escena, una gala infantil, al menos cuatro conferencias, y alguna sorpresa más. 

Estarán con nosotros IZ, JB, DD, CV, LM, y algunas iniciales más. Y también algún mago con nombre completo (que anunciaremos en breve  :Wink1: ). 

Un saludo y os esperamos por aquí!!


Woody

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡¡Tomaaaaa, viene IZ, sé que lo has hecho por mí, te quiero, Te Quiero, Te Quiero!!!... Ahora que no sea quien yo pienso... xD Y JB, qué bueno, con coca-cola =D Espero verle el conejito ^^

Con DD seguro que disfrutan que te cag** nuestros amigos AL, GM y OD (hala, ponte a pensar, esta es mi venganza porque no se me ocurre quienes son CV y LM)... ¡Ah, porras, ya sé quién es CV, qué majo! LM... LM... Como sea el que yo pienso, en cuanto te vea te pego un beso, palabra de mago.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: *¡¡Gente, apuntarse, es una oportunidad genial y enórmida para ver a grandes, grandísimos, en una ciudad que ya merece por sí sola ser vista!! Os acogeremos mejor que a los de la JMJ, prometido =P Total, en vez de venir un solo Papa aquí van a venir 5... ah no, ¡más de 5! Por Dios, no podéis perdéroslo.*

----------


## alvaro lopez

> ¡¡¡Tomaaaaa, viene IZ, sé que lo has hecho por mí, te quiero, Te Quiero, Te Quiero!!!... Ahora que no sea quien yo pienso... xD Y JB, qué bueno, con coca-cola =D Espero verle el conejito ^^
> 
> Con DD seguro que disfrutan que te cag** nuestros amigos AL, GM y *OD* (hala, ponte a pensar, esta es mi venganza porque no se me ocurre quienes son CV y LM)... ¡Ah, porras, ya sé quién es CV, qué majo! LM... LM... Como sea el que yo pienso, en cuanto te vea te pego un beso, palabra de mago.
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander
> 
> PD: *¡¡Gente, apuntarse, es una oportunidad genial y enórmida para ver a grandes, grandísimos, en una ciudad que ya merece por sí sola ser vista!! Os acogeremos mejor que a los de la JMJ, prometido =P Total, en vez de venir un solo Papa aquí van a venir 5... ah no, ¡más de 5! Por Dios, no podéis perdéroslo.*


Me ha costado sacar quien era OD pero ya lo saqué!! Pues lo dicho apuntaros que va a ser una vez más como en las dos veces anteriores, en las que con el esfuerzo de Woody se montó el Toledo Ilusión, una verdadera gozada tanto para magos como para profanos, difundid a todos vuestros conocidos ya sean magos o no la llegada de este festival, y no hagais planes para esa fecha, y venid a disfrutar de la magia en esta ciudad, la ciudad de las tres culturas. Nos vemos en la tercera edición del Toledo Ilusión.

----------


## joepc

Y algo de info para apuntarnos?

----------


## S. Alexander

No sé mucho más que el resto. Por lo que leo aún se están ultimando detalles, de lo que deduzco que cuando estén ultimados se ampliará la información y podremos ver cómo apuntarse =D

----------


## Mago Rubini Pro

Que buen noticion Woody!!!Yo no llegue a conocer el Toledo Ilusion, pero ahora si.Intentare estar alli, espero poder ir.
Saludos!!

----------


## Chaoz

Solo me queda darle las gracias a woody por montar otra vez el Toledo Ilusion. Espero veros a muchos por aqui!

PD: si alguien necesita alojamiento que contacte conmigo. un saludo!

----------


## S. Alexander

Si alguien necesita alojamiento que contacte con Chaoz.

----------


## Woody Aragón

Hola amigos, 

Bueno, pues he aquí un primer borrador del programa. Aún falta cerrar los actuantes de la gala familiar, quizá una conferencia más, quizá una unipersonal extra (el jueves por la noche) si consigo negociar el sitio... pero a día de hoy, esto es lo que hay, para que quien quiera asistir se pueda hacer sus cábalas. 

Programa provisional Toledo Ilusión 2011
VIERNES 23: 
16:00h – Conferencia – Woody Aragón
18:00h – Conferencia - Rubiales
21:00h – Gala íntima
- Iñaki Zabaletta
- Dani DaOrtiz
- Camilo 
- Presenta: Woody Aragón

SABADO 24:
12:00h – Pasacalles mágico
16:00h – Conferencia – Jorge Blass
18:00h – Conferencia – Dani Daortiz
21:00h – Gala espectacular
- Woody Aragón 
- Héctor Mancha
- Rubiales 
- Luis Manuel
- Jorge Blass 
- Presenta: Nacho Aldeguer

DOMINGO 25:
17:30h- Gala familiar

Un saludete!


Woody

----------


## S. Alexander

*baba infinita* verás como algo me lo impida, me pego un tiro, asín, en las sienes, ¡BOOM!

Menudo planazo, Woody, ¡y eso que es el borrador! ¡Verás cuando sea la tiza!

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Mago Rubini Pro

Esto pinta muy bien, a esperar para apuntarse.

----------


## alvaro lopez

¿Posible unipersonal el jueves? De quién será... como ya te dije estos dias de atrás me parece genial el programa, y gracias Woody por todo lo que estas haciendo para que un año mas, pese a que la edición anterior fuese en 2006, se haga posible celebrar este festival.

----------


## borjini

YO TAMBIEN QUIERO APUNTARME!!! q cartelón!!

----------


## golfov

ummmm me apunto las fechas y por entonces tengo arregladas unas cosilllas me tiro de cabeza para toledo, como va el tema de las entradas y demas.

----------


## joepc

Es cartel esta genial.
A ver si puedo acercarme.

Se sabe el precio y donde y como apuntarse??

----------


## S. Alexander

Seguramente Woody nos lo anuncie a todos pronto chicos  :Wink1:  Pero que yo sepa, el precio para lo que es va a ser tan bueno como el cartel, podéis estar tranquilos  :Wink1:

----------


## joepc

Tranquilo estoy, y más tratándose de Woody, pero hay ganas.

----------


## S. Alexander

Exacto, ahí ganas, yendo ganas un montón, fijo =P ¡¡¡¡Quiero que llegue ya!!!!

----------


## golfov

alguien del sur que se anime a subir a toledo para compartir gastos :Confused: ?

----------


## S. Alexander

Golfov, si quieres te pongo en contacto con magos de Sevilla, Córdoba, Granada y tal para ver si se animan.

----------


## golfov

pues sergio si conoces a alguien del sur con ganas de subir ponlo en contacto conmigo yo de momento creo que podre ir. lo qe mejor me vienen son de sevilla y cordoba que es por donde tendria que subir para toledo.

----------


## S. Alexander

En cuanto pueda. ¿Qué redes sociales visitas?

----------


## rubiales

Yo lo mismo subo en coche, escribeme a info@rubiales.in

----------


## golfov

buenas, sergio solo tuenti agregame jose luis gandullo vidal , y ya me iras informando.

rubiales tu subirias desde el puerto? y dormir como lo harias?

----------


## Chaoz

BIEEEEEEEEN, no sabeis las ganas que tengo de veros a todos por aqui!!!!

Rubiales, de la confe nuevas subes notas :Confused: ? xq si es que si... triunfas como la cocacola!!!

golfov si necesitas sitio para dormir, yo y mi señora curramos en un hotel. y no es caro.

----------


## S. Alexander

Y es buen hotel y yo diría que está en una situación *perfecta* para el Toledo Ilusión. ¿Por qué? Porque donde se van a centrar espectáculos y conferencias están a 4 minutos andando x'D

----------


## samucabeza

Creo que estaré por ahí casi seguro. ¿Se sabe algo de precios?

----------


## rubiales

Si, subo desde el Puerto y paso por Sevilla camino a Toledo. El hotel ya lo tengo reservado y vamos 2.

----------


## daortiz

Alli nos vemos compi!

----------


## S. Alexander

Qué ganas... ¡qué ganas! ¡¡¡Qué ganas!!! No, en serio ¿qué ganas? xD

----------


## alvaro lopez

Alex ¿Te has dado cuenta que el festival no es la semana que viene sino a la otra? ¡Ya queda menos!

----------


## golfov

buenas de nuevooo.

rubiales yo soy de lebrija estoy mas cerquita del puerto. quizas mi compañero actual de escena se quisiera venir habria algun problema de otro mas? a mi no me importaria llevarme el coche para toledo. en que hotel se quedais ustedes, el que habla el compañero que esta muy cerca me convence mucho  y si de precio es barato pues mejor aun.

ya se saben los precios de las conferencias y entradas a los espectaculos es la 1º vez que iria a un festival asi. y tampoco se como iria las conferencias y entradas.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Hola. Por favor, que se necesita para apuntarse? Pueden ir acompanantes que no sean magos? Y como se sacan las entradas? Para un dia, para dos o para todos? Perdonar, pero es la primera vez que asistiria y me gustaria muchisimo. Muchas gracias. Un saludo

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Por supuesto que pueden ir acompañantes, es un festival de actuaciones! =D Bueno, y luego conferencias... =P Lo de las entradas se anunciará pronto, seguro que Woody anda en ello.

¡¡¡Estamos todos tan ilusionados como tú, por favor no dejéis de mirar el hilo, queremos veros a todos por aquí!!!

----------


## Woody Aragón

Ya está online la página web con toda la información y los datos para inscribirse: 

www.toledoilusion.com

Os esperamos!!


Woody

----------


## joepc

Ya estoy inscrito.

----------


## golfov

biennnn voy a echarle el vistazo y a lo largo de la semana proxima confirmo si puedo asistir

----------


## Mago Rubini Pro

Yo ya estoy inscrito!!!Que way!!
Alli nos vemos!!

----------


## rubiales

Nosotros vamos dos, caben dos mas detrás estando cómodos o tres estando algo mas justillos...

----------


## S. Alexander

Rubiales, te olvidas del maletero.

----------


## Prendes

Ya que estamos...y alguien desde el norte? jaja

----------


## Javi Drama

Yo es a un 98% probable que vaya...

----------


## Sergio R.

Conocéis algún hotel baratito para alojarse?? 

Chaoz mándame la dirección o el nombre del tuyo porque no sé cual es. Estoy a la espera del alojamiento...

Un saludo

----------


## Chaoz

El tema de alojamiento mandarme un privado o agregarme a facebook "enrique garcia villamiel". Un saludo y nos vemos por Toledo

----------


## golfov

buenas

rubiales mandame un mp con tu telefono para contactar contigo y hablar sabes en el hotel que te hospedas. 

hay alguien en el foro que quiera compartir habitacion en el hotel del compañero o que este solo y quiera compartir habitacion? yo me ofrezco de voluntario.

----------


## Chaoz

Aviso a navegantes. Empiezo a tener el hotel para ese finde HASTA LA MISMISIMA CENCERRETA, ademas de que como comenta sergio es un hotel que para las actuaciones y las conferencias esta muy bien situado (menos de 10 minutos a pie de las dos sedes y menos de 15 del centro del casco historico). 

Tengo unas ganas que no os podeis hacer una idea de teneros a todos por nuestra ciudad zascandileando y hablando de esto que tanto nos gusta. 

Un saludo

----------


## joepc

El resto también tenemos ganas de estar allí.

----------


## golfov

chaoz mandame el telefono del hotel por privado o bien el tuyo, y si hay habitaciones simples. tengo unas ganas tremendas de estar alli.

----------


## rubiales

Mi móvil: 699.434.113

----------


## Chaoz

golfov, ya tarde. tengo el hotel completo.

----------


## golfov

joer pasa por dejarlo todo para ultima hora, esque estoy de ferias y no he podido contactar antes.


sabrias decirme otro cercano o hostal cercano para alojarse.

----------


## S. Alexander

Tranquilos, chicos, que hay más hoteles  :Wink1:

----------


## alvaro lopez

Será por Hoteles, venga animaros, nos vemos la próxima semana.

----------


## S. Alexander

En la zona de la plaza de toros hay un montón. ¡Cuidado, si os vais a la periferia más os vale tener transporte!

----------


## Chaoz

hay otro hotel al lado del mio, pero sale mas caro. por la zona de la plaza de toros hay como 7 u 8 hoteles... mirad por ahi que es la zona que mejor pilla para las confes y las actuaciones

----------


## Gepe

Buenas a todos!!
Solo decir que yo también estoy apuntado a "Toledo ilusión 2011". Soy un forero que lee mucho y escribe poco. He ido a muchas actuaciones de grandes magos por las ciudades de España, pero esta ocasión es especial, porque es la primera vez que voy de conferencias. La verdad es que no conozco gente de esta afición e iré solo. Solo deseo poder conoceros y así poder compartir esta gran afición que nos gusta tanto.
Tengo un par de preguntas:
1º- Las acreditaciones ¿donde se recogen? ¿Auditorium Toletvm o en el Centro Cultural CCM?
2º- Y ¿a que hora se pueden recoger como muy tarde? Salgo de mi trabajo (en Madrid) a las 14:00 y hasta las 15:15 o 15:30 no llegaré. ¿Hay algún problema que llegue algo tarde?

Pues nada más. Solo deciros que nos vemos dentro de cuatro días por Toledo. Un saludo

----------


## Javi Drama

Anda mira un paisano de Leganés jejeje.

Bueno yo aprovecho y lanzo de paso una pregunta que me han estado haciendo durante esta semana...además de las preguntas de Gepe ¿alguien sabe si se debe o debía recibir algún tipo de confirmación después de realizar el ingreso y envío del correspondiente mail con el resguardo de la transferencia?

----------


## joepc

> Buenas a todos!!
> Solo decir que yo también estoy apuntado a "Toledo ilusión 2011". Soy un forero que lee mucho y escribe poco. He ido a muchas actuaciones de grandes magos por las ciudades de España, pero esta ocasión es especial, porque es la primera vez que voy de conferencias. La verdad es que no conozco gente de esta afición e iré solo. Solo deseo poder conoceros y así poder compartir esta gran afición que nos gusta tanto.
> Tengo un par de preguntas:
> 1º- Las acreditaciones ¿donde se recogen? ¿Auditorium Toletvm o en el Centro Cultural CCM?
> 2º- Y ¿a que hora se pueden recoger como muy tarde? Salgo de mi trabajo (en Madrid) a las 14:00 y hasta las 15:15 o 15:30 no llegaré. ¿Hay algún problema que llegue algo tarde?
> 
> Pues nada más. Solo deciros que nos vemos dentro de cuatro días por Toledo. Un saludo


1º- Supongo que las den en el Toletvm ya que es donde se hace todo el viernes.
2º- Aunque también es una suposición, por lo menos hasta la hora de la primera conferencia, aunque siendo todo en el Toletvm supongo que se podrán recoger durante toda la tarde.

Ya queda poco para compartir magias!!!

----------


## alvaro lopez

Efectivamente, las acreditaciones se recogerán a partir de las 15.00 en el auditorio Toletvm, y no creo que haya ningun problema en que no asistas a a las 15.00 en punto, puesto que la primera y todas las conferencias serán en dicho auditorio, comenzando a las 16.00 que es cuando empieza la conferencia de Woody. Por tanto no creo que haya ningun problema en que recogas la acreditacion eso sí antes del comienzo de la primera conferencia como había comentado Joe. 
Un Saludo y nos vemos en 4 días.

----------


## borjini

que tal chicos!
yo reserve una habitacion en el hotel de chaoz y tambien voy solo aunq solo me quedo el viernes a dormir. si alguien se quedo sin habitacion que mire en booking que fue donde la consegui yo.un saludo y ya deseo que sea viernes  un saludo!!

----------


## Javi Drama

No os costaba mucho comentar si habíais recibido o no confirmación para que saliera yo de dudas...pero gracias de todas formas majetes :D.

----------


## Woody Aragón

Hola!

Perdón por no haber contestado en toda la semana. Estuve trabajando diariamente en Magialdia sin tiempo para nada. Corro a solventar las dudas:

Los inscritos que hayáis mandado e-mail recibireis en breve un mail de confirmación con un recordatorio de las actividades. No es imprescindible (asi que que nadie se ponga nervioso si no lo recibe, si bien puede mandar otro para preguntar) porque hay gente que ha pagado pero no ha enviado su mail (al menos nosotros no lo hemos recibido), así que nos basaremos en los ingresos bancarios y no en los e-mails: si llegas y te identificas correctamente (dni, etc) o traes el justificante del banco, será suficiente.

Las acreditaciones se recogen a partir de las 15:00h del viernes, efectivamente, en el propio auditorio Toletvm, poco antes de mi conferencia. Si alguien llega tarde, que no se preocupe, porque durante las confes, siempre habrá gente de la organización allí para poder recoger acreditaciones o comprar entradas. 

Un saludete!


Woody

----------


## Javi Drama

Gracias Woody.

----------


## borjini

se sabe el numero de inscritos que hay?

----------


## PSalitroso

Muy buen aporte, gracias, no dudaré en ir si puedo

----------


## S. Alexander

> se sabe el numero de inscritos que hay?


Sí, se sabe.

----------


## Iban

> Sí, se sabe.


Pues si se sabe, suma uno más que se acaba de registrar en cuanto ha aterrizado.

----------


## S. Alexander

*Toma yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ¡Iban, te QUIERO!*

----------


## Awin

Buenas!!

Pues yo tambien hoy a ver la gala con unos amigos (ellos no son magos pero tambien les gusta mucho). Asi que, a ver si puedo por lo menos saludar a alguno de vosotros y poneros cara y no esas fotoso horribles que teneis!! :P

Y si no nos vemos, pues que disfruteis las conferencias suertudos!!

Saludos a todos!

Awin

----------


## alvaro lopez

Ayer aforo completo y hubo gente que se quedo a las puertas sin poder entrar a disfrutar de la gala cercana dirigida por Woody Aragón, en la que actuaron Iñaki Zabaletta, Dani DaOrtiz y Camilo Vazquez, esto tiene buena pinta, menuda forma de arrancar el Festival, y hoy hay expectativas de que suceda lo mismo en la gala de escena o gala espectacular, que es como lo ha denominado Woody. Gracias Woody por hacer esto posible.

----------


## rubiales

¡Hay dios! No me jodas Iban que el que se me acerco y me dijo; Soy Iban ¡Eras tu! Joder, perdona por no pararme a charlar largo contigo. Espero verte mañana.

----------


## Chaoz

Iban, traidor, si has estado y has hablado conmigo ni me he enterado chico, me cago en diez!!!! como no avisas coño!!!!!!!!!! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo en cuanto le vi le pegué un abrazo enorme... =P Es inconfundible... ¡salvo por el pelo, que seguro que lo ha hecho como camuflaje!

----------


## S. Alexander

*Viernes*

No voy a decir que no hay palabras para describir semejante hito en la ciudad de Toledo porque las hay, aunque insuficientes, lo reconozco, pues ningún halago estaría a la altura del producto del inmenso trabajo de Woody, tan solo nos queda la memoria para atisbar si acaso una pequeña parte de lo grande que ha sido.

Todo comenzó el Viernes 23 de Septiembre a las 15:00, cuando debíamos ir a TOLETVM para recoger las acreditaciones que nos permitieran acudir a las conferencias. Allí ya había caras nuevas (pero con dorso distinto [cada cual su pelo]) aunque muchas conocidas, aún predominábamos los toledanos en número. Duró poco, aquello se llenó de gente, cerca de 50 magos sin contar el C.T.I. De Madrid, del País Vasco, de Andalucía, ¡de todas partes acudieron compañeros! 

Dieron las 16:00 y nos tocó pasar a la primera de las cuatro conferencias, la de Woody Aragón. Fantástica, curiosísima y segurísimo estoy de que me ayudará en un futuro, cuando examine e investigue las notas que tomé, para aprender mucho más sobre la estructura en un juego o rutina. Tiene una mente prodigiosa. ¡Por supuesto, hubo risas, y muchas! Copiándole al señor Aceves su librito, Woody lo utilizó para adivinar la mente de una conferenciante... Ojos que no ven, adivinación que cuesta el doble, ¡y esque la señora erró al leer el número de página y se la inventó!. Con las consecuentes risas, por supuesto, ¡menudo puntazo! ¡Además vimos de nuevo a Woodito, el descendiente más directo de Woody! Cómo ha crecido... y pensar que conseguimos verlo cuando aún era un bebé... Seguramente haya gente que se pregunte: pero si Woodito desciende de Woody y Woodito es una carta... ¿acaso Woody le ha hechado un polvito mágico a una baraja con su "varita mágica"? No, hombre, no, ¡Woodito es un niño-probeta! Seréis brutos... 

¡Luego tocó la de Rubiales! Un malvado me llamó al teléfono para que me perdiera el inicio (los 2 primeros minutos) pero conseguí atender el asunto rápidamente y volví a mi asiento. ¡Menudo artistazo! ¡Menudo personaje! ¡Menudo andaluz! Aunque su apellido no haga honor a la gala cromática de su cuero cabelludo, ¡ey, el resto de lo que dicen de él lo cumple a rajatabla! Único, uniquísimo, uniquérrimo. Y ahora, tras pelotearle, vamos a decir la verdad: ¡Tiene los ojos azules! ¿Es que soy el único que no lo sabía? 
Sus bocetos están genial, su aplicación del WOW alucinante, ¡qué buena idea una rutina tan original! La O'pongo ya lo sabéis, y la ambiciosa numismática... no nos caíamos de la silla porque tenía respaldo. En definitiva, para eso de "mear y no echar gota". ¡Chapeau! 

Gala cercana. Dos palabras: BOM-BAZO. 

- Iñaki Zabaleta, con su salero argentino (a pesar del nombre vasco, vasco, vasco), sale con el Poshua (¡toma ya, toma ya, toma ya, gracias, Woody, gracias, Iñaki!) y luego a "trampear jugadas". Fantástico. ¡Y era solo el primero! 

- Dani Daortiz. Voy a decir una cosa: Natalia se aburre y odia la cartomagia como al peor enemigo del mundo. Con Dani pegó saltos, pegó brincos, pegó risotadas y se pegó a la silla sumamente acongojada por los efectos que es estaban produciendo. Pues lo mismo toda la sala pero multiplicado por cien. O por mil. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Fue alucinante!!!!!!!! Primera vez que veo a Dani, jamás lo olvidaré... creo... ¿qué estaba diciendo? 

- Camilo Vázquez: Para los que estuvisteis, ya sabéis lo grande que es Camilo. Para los que no: Camilo es muy grande. A pesar de las dificultades que le presenta la edad, el tiempo, ese que no muestra piedad por ningún ser vivo, a pesar de todo eso, la sala murió con la carta en la botellita. Murió, murió, murió y a pesar de estar muertos aplaudió a rabiar, de hecho yo aplaudí tanto que al terminar vi que mi mano izquierda la tenía en la derecha y viceversa. 

Después, aunque decepcionados por no poder cenar con los actuantes debido a ciertas circunstancias, nos marchamos a cenar al McDonalds al casco histórico para volver rápidamente al TOLETVM. Nos cerramos demasiado en nuestra mesita debido a nuestra inexperiencia en eventos con magos extranjeros en nuestras inhóspitas tierras pero gracias a Kike, cuando quedábamos unos pocos (entre ellos Luisillo y yo) nos fuimos a la mesita en la que estaba Dani y nos empezó a ametrallar con juegos. Alucinante. Todo. Todo. Todo. Increíble, incrédibol en inglés. 
Le mostré mi carta transparente y me dio algunos consejos para que saliera mejor, más llanita (aunque con la presentación que le doy perdería la estética de antiguo) peeero quizá para algún proyecto me venga fenomenal. ¡Gracias Dani, enorme! 

A las 03:30 nos marchamos cada cual por su lado, apenados por no poder ver lo que seguía haciendo Dani. Nos contaron que se fue poco después. Obviamente nos tomó tanto cariño que cuando nos fuimos no quiso continuar... ¡¡Qué!! ¿No es bello soñar? 

Y hasta aquí el Viernes... próximamente: Sábado. 

Un abrazo mágico 

S. Alexander

----------


## Awin

Jue... que envidia, yo estuve solamente en la gala de cerca. Una vez que terminó todo y fuimos a respirar un poco de aire (ya que hacia un calor de muerte) nos fuimos a dar una vuelta. Yo queriavolver a Toletvm porque sabia que todabia iba a haber jarana, pero al ir con amigos no magos, ellos en ese momento les apetecia ir a tomar algo por la ciudad. A la vuelta yo queria haber pasado por Toletvm de nuevo, pero yo no llevaba el coche y me volvi a quedar con las ganas :(

En definitiva la gala del viernes muy buena, como ha descrito Alexander y espero que si se vuleve a repetir una cosa asi, pueda quedarme mas tiempo. Ya que me quede con las ganas de disfrutar mas de la magia y de poder conocer a todos esos magos.

Asi que, espero veros en la proxima! Saludos!!

P.d.: Alexander estuve venando casi al lado tuyo en el Mc Donalds, te reconoci por tu avatar, pero me dio un poco de vergüenza, la proxima vez te saludo!! :P 

Ciao!

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡¡Maldita sea la vergüenza!!!... crucemos los dedos para que el año que viene... Y mañana, sábado (para los que os lo perdisteis =( ) =D

----------


## S. Alexander

*Toledo Ilusión del Sábado:*

Madrugada del sábado a las 05:30 me despierto entre sudores con jaqueca. Consigo calmarla y duermo. Amanece, no tenía ganas de dormir, ¡tocaba el pasacalles! ¿No tenía ganas de dormir? No es del todo cierto... como si un demonio me poseyera mis pies se encaminaron hacia el baño y mi cuerpo les siguió muy de cerca. Una, dos, tres veces, cuatro, cinco... ¡seis veces! ¿Fue la carne de alien del McDonalds o quizá una tardía reacción corporal emotiva por lo que fue presenciado el día anterior? Lo ignoro.
Como puedo me tomo mi florero (sí, yo bebo en un florero) de leche para calmar el hambre. Al minuto volví al baño y, cansado ya de tan molesta sensación decido no comer nada, hago acopio de todas mis fuerzas, me pongo "el uniforme" y me encamino cuesta arriba hacia Toledo.
Llego a la plaza del ayuntamiento. Soy el primero. Clavo mi bandera (o trasero) en un poste de piedra y aguardo a que alguien venga. Saludo a Copperfield, que pasaba por allí. Pasa tanto tiempo que comienzo a pensar que me he equivocado de Toledo y era en el de Ohio.
Al fin llega Luisillo, posteriormente Asensio y Álvaro Pantoja. Alvarito López no ha podido venir y Kike se ha quedado roque. 
Se acerca un niño e irresistiblemente comienzo a hacerle magia. Termino el juego y de pronto me veo rodeado, detrás ya hay 3 magos más, relajados mientras me ven calentando al público (en el buen sentido, por Dios), y Woody aparece y nos informa de que se va a la radio. Ningún otro profesional apareció por allí para el pasacalles... ¡ya os vale, que nos hacía ilusión!

Comienza el pasacalles e invento la técnica definitiva para poder avanzar (la gente no dejaba, quería que no parase la magia): Nos vamos turnando en un orden determinado, yo a la cabeza cuando salgo de un grupo avanzo a la siguiente plaza, busco a un niño, le digo que si quiere ver magia, capturo a los padres y se forma corro. Me releva otro mago y así constantemente hasta llegar a Zocodover.
Me descoyunté la garganta y casi nos atropeya un limpiador de basura pero fue di-ver-ti-dí-simo y conocí a un tres magos más de Madrid (soy muy olvidadizo con los nombres).
A destacar, a Asensio se le ocurró la idea de usar la acreditación plastificada para hacer aparecer dentro una carta elegida a modo de transposición. Le pedí permiso y utilicé la idea. Éxito y muy limpio. Terminé haciendo el trile, el bile y la _Alegoría del Águila_ (solo el primer efecto de la rutina).

Llega la hora de comer, Achamán me quita la poca companía que tenía para bajar al "chino" y se van a comer todos por su parte a un italiano. Débil y cansado, trato de coger un autobús pero se marcha ante mis narices y me toca bajar "a patita". Me reúno con Natalia y a jalar, que nos espera una buena.

A las 16:00 vuelta al TOLETVM para la charla-conferencia de Jorge Blass. A Natalia casi le da un pasmo al ver a su "mago favorito" frente a ella. Charla interesantísima sobre varios temas, explicación de la teoría de las sombras de McBride, las zonas de Confort y de Conflicto, músicas, atuendos mágicos, personaje... ¡¡¡me sirvió muchísimo!!!
Desgraciadamente, habiendo sido contratado tiempo antes para un cumpleaños, me tuve que marchar tras la charla y me perdí la de Daortiz. Como es un hombre que acaba de empezar en esto de la magia no sería gran cosa (no me lo creo ni yo =D ).

Público normalito, familiar, majetes y pijines. El barman privado era un sol.

Vuelvo directamente a la CCM para ver la Gala Espectacular. ¡Una gala que tenía que competir con el fútbol que había en la TV justo a esa hora! Según las predicciones de los de la CCM _"No pasa nada, estamos acostumbrados a que solo se llene la mitad"_. Hubo lleno completo, como el día anterior.
La gala no tuvo desperdicio, NA-DA:

- Woody su obertura en 2 actos. Súper artística y potente, le queda fenomenal la chaqueta, parecía un pianista.

- Nacho Aldeguer presenta y hace intentos de juegos. Un espectador malvado le "fastidia" un juego-gag pero sabe salir perfectamente. De hecho, salió demasiado rápido ya que justo cuando saqué el dos de tréboles de mi baraja para ayudarle a salir airoso adivinando encima la carta ya le estaban aplaudiendo. _¡¡¡SERPENSORTIA!!!_ (buscad en google su nombre por si no conocéis a este artista).

- Juan Luis Rubiales, con tres fallos aparentes de soluciones cada cual más alucinante, un hilo conductor buenísimo para los juegos, y el final con el número del billete prestado y firmado potentísimo, algo que los profanos mientras salían recordaban con estupenda claridad como un milagro. A mi familia fue el artista que más les gustó (como tenemos sangre andaluza, se ve que tienen preferencia, pero naaah, que no se lo merece para nada, ¿eh?... ... ... maaadre mía, será *****... me encantó lo de la copa, me encantó lo de la sota, me encantó, insisto, ojalá pudiéramos ser *todos* tan, como me dice Enrique cuando hablamos sobre el tema, genuínos).

- Luis Manuel, genio de la manipulación. Las pelotas de contact me gustaron pero no me hicieron sentir emoción. Eso sí, al público y a los demás magos les encantó. Luego las sombras chinas. Partió la pana con ese número. Y como clímax de su acto el baúl de la metamorfosis con sorpresita final gracias a su ayudante. ¡Ole, ole y y ole!

- Héctor Mancha, le anunciaron como es debido y cumplió lo que prometía. Rompió el hielo bastante bien. Además, la rutina de las cartas-bebé me resultó originalísima, súper justificada y preciosa.

- Jorge Blass, con su número de los "admiradores/ladrones", un _opener_ buenísimo, las perchas (aunque este no me entusiasmó demasiado), la levitación con transformación final a rosa real, las mariposas con tormenta de mariposas acompañado de un instrumento cuyo sonido es divino y cuyo nombre desconozco, el clímax la nieve y... ¡el número del Facebook! No lo cuento porque es para vivirlo pero solo digo que no saqué foto de aquello porque no me acordé ni de que tenía dedos, ni cámara, ni cuerpo, solo una boca enorme abierta hasta el infinito por el asombro.

Y termina la gala, y la gente se va a su casa más feliz que una perdiz, habiendo completado el aforo al 100% y ganando de esta forma prestigio para la magia, que compitió contra un partido de fútbol y la comodidad de permanecer sentado en el sofá de casa engordando las posaderas posaderiles.

Nos vamos a cenar al Salagem y resulta que está lleno de magos. ¡Menuda inundación mágica que tuvo Toledo! Nos dividen en mesas, tratamos de juntar el grupo toledano y el dueño nos mira con cara de malas pulgas (esto no va por Saldaña, que conste). Terminamos la cena, nos vamos al TOLETVM y nos juntamos con amigos magos del foro (Joe y companía), nos hacemos unos pocos juegos, alucino con los culls de Joe, elijo a una víctima para el experimento de sugestión de mi rutina de manos y no está mal (aunque me cuesta un poco, esta vez sí que estaba fortote el voluntario).

Acabamos metiéndonos dentro con Woody, Maricarmen, David Redondo, Nacho y más gentezuela, propongo una ronda de juegos (a pesar de estar yo ya medio muerto) pero no llega a hacerse nada, llegan las 3 y media de la madrugada, me entero de que a Dani no le quedan más Libertad de Expresión (¡¡mierda, mierda, mierda!!) y nos vamos cada cual a su choza.

Sin duda, hasta ahora, el mejor día mágico de mi vida.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: ¿Que por qué le he dado tanto énfasis a mis heces? Debería responder... pero naaah.

----------


## joepc

Esto si que es un cronista y el resto tonterías.
Muy mal en no reservarte la tarde para disfrutar de Dani (los niños no nacen cuando Dani esta presente).
Me alegro que te gustara el cull, es un juego de J.K. Hartman que estoy probando de manera impromptu para separar los colores sin hacer un cull de media baraja. Y espero que sirvieran las ideas improvisadas para el forzaje de una entre tres.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Sirvieron, sirvieron! Luisillo se fue contento.

Y a Dani prometo verle, no pienso perdérmelo si va a conferenciar por Madrid o Talavera x'D

Estoy a ver si subo las fotos del festival a alguna plataforma.

Un abrazo mágico y mil gracias

S. Alexander

----------


## S. Alexander

*Viernes Interior*



*Viernes Exterior*



*Natalia y Achamán*



*¡Qué debilidad!*



*Pre-gala espectacular*



*Con David Redondo y Nacho*



*Tras la gala de cerca*



*Natalia y Jorge*



*Jorge Blass, Héctor Mancha, Nacho Aldeguer, Rubiales, Luis Manuel y partenaire y Woody Aragón*



*CTI con Rubiales*



*CTI con Héctor Mancha*



*CTI con Jorge Blass*



*C.T.I.*

----------


## S. Alexander

A destacar muchísimo que Nacho Aldeguer tuvo a bien doblar en directo a Malfoy para Kike, con lo que el susodicho obtuvo el tono de llamada PER-FECTO: "Te están llamando al teléfono, asquerosa sangre sucia".

Próximamente, el Domingo o "La despedida"

----------


## golfov

que pena que al final no pude asistir y eso que subia con el gran rubiales, al final una semana lleno de curro y teniendo que pringar el finde por que un compañero se dio de baja y no pude ni llamara a rubiales o comunicarle que no podia subir. me alegro que lo pasarais genial y espero veros por el cabra cadabra que esa no me la pierdo.

un saludo

----------


## Woody Aragón

¡¡Esta noche se sube la web de Toledo Ilusión 2012!! Os prometo que va a ser un shock, como golpear un martillo con algo metálico  :Wink1:  ¡Hasta la noche!

----------


## S. Alexander

Tonight is our night =D

----------


## b12jose

Por no rebuscar... que soy de los flojos... donde está la dirección de esa web??

----------


## Ritxi

Main

Aqui está. Aunque medio vacia

----------


## b12jose

Gracias Ritxi!!

----------


## rubiales

Programa

Artistas

InscripciÃ³n y entradas

----------

